# Maximpep SALE and new product!



## Z82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anothet stellar sale from maxim guys.


All chems are buy 2 get one free. Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.

Also added to the list is TALADAFIL!!!!


Sale ends Sunday,  so jump on it NOW!



CLICK HERE OR THE BANNER IN MY SIG===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101

PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bump....


----------



## Z82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Bump....



......


----------



## Z82 (Jun 26, 2013)

To the top


----------



## Z82 (Jun 27, 2013)

Caber now in stock


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 27, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Caber now in stock



Nice! 
I shot you a pm on bop too


----------



## Z82 (Jun 28, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Nice!
> I shot you a pm on bop too



Bump

Pmd u back


----------



## Z82 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Jun 29, 2013)

One day left


----------



## Z82 (Jun 29, 2013)

Z82 said:


> One day left



......


----------



## Z82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Last day


----------



## Z82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Last day



....


----------



## Z82 (Jun 30, 2013)

Last chance and last bump.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 26, 2013)

Bump to this sale guys. All chems are buy two get one free right now.


----------

